

Correcting for the effect of misinformation on memory is almost impossible. - mattraibert
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2011/07/11/3265013.htm

======
mattraibert
Here's the actual paper:
<http://www.springerlink.com/content/dlp3455520r4lqk2/>

